# Como le puedo Poner una cam a un robot(diagrama de mi robot)



## jhonny aguilera (Ago 17, 2009)

porfa nesesito que me ayuden a ponerle una cam a este robot y poderlo manejar por la pc la camara solo estaria como para ver hacia donde nos movemos  y si alguien podria ayudarme a resolverlo de antemano gracias.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 18, 2009)

si estaria algun moderador creo! que te cerrarian el tema,,,, por ser repetido usa el buscador..!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/transmision-webcam-usb-inalambrica-2510/

Para hacer mas facil... comprarias una webcam inalambrica,


----------



## saiwor (Ago 18, 2009)

otra idea o puedas hacer un transmisor de UHF (TV)...... y comprar una tarjeta de TV para tu ordenador y poder ver enque lugar esta el robot... yyy poder controlar el robot desde el ordenador por puerto paralelo o serial si esque tienes eso puertos...


----------



## alexus (Ago 18, 2009)

una camara para aeromodelismo.

barato, simple, nada de complicaciones.


----------



## Gradmaster (Ago 18, 2009)

Si vas a usar una pc hay webcam's inhalambricas via bluetooth, de ahi en fuera puedes puedes utilizar VB para hacer una interfase para la webcam y el control de tu robot.

saludos y exito.


----------



## jhonny aguilera (Ago 19, 2009)

gracias por los consejos y que me recomendarian para poder menejarlo desde la pc


----------

